# överi



## Jagorr

Hei. Käytetäänkö tätä sanoa adjektiivina? 
Kielitoimiston sanakirja ja wiktionary väittävät sen olevan käytettävissä vain yksikön translatiivissa.

_Erityisesti Yhdysvalloissa on tehty todella övereitä campaign-esittelyvideoita._

(En ole varma otanko ylös viimeisen sanan oikeasti)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Käytetäänkö tätä san*a*a adjektiivina?"

Sana kelpaa yhteyksissä, joissa ei pyritä viralliseen tai muodolliseen suomeen.

"(En ole varma otanko ylös viimeisen sanan oikeasti)"
"Otanko ylös oikeasti" ei tarkoita mitään.


----------



## Jagorr

1.


Grumpy Old Man said:


> Sana kelpaa yhteyksissä, joissa ei pyritä viralliseen tai muodolliseen suomeen.



Mutta tarkoitatko että tässä tapauksessa se on kyllä adjektiivi?

2. Ai miks.. Selitän! (take down – Wikisanakirja)
​Kuulin tämän lauseen videossa netissä. Kaikki on selvä paitsi millä tavalla viimeinen sana tai viimeiset kaksi sanat on kirjoitettava.


----------



## Armas

Tavallisesti sanaa käytetään translatiivissa: mennä överiksi.
Monikossa se tarkoittaa yliannostusta: vetää överit.
Adjektiivina en ole ennen nähnyt enkä kuullut.


----------



## Ansku89

Mielestäni voi käyttää puhekielessä adjektiivina, tarkoittaen yliampuvaa tai liiallista.


----------



## Marko55

Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa mainittu sanonta _mennä överiksi_ on hyvin yleinen. Joskus _överi_-sanaa käytetään myös adjektiivina. Tässä on kaksi esimerkkiä:
*Nyt on blingiä! Listasimme övereitä jouluvaloja*
Nyt on blingiä! Listasimme övereitä jouluvaloja

*Överi jouluherkku *(Youtube-videon otsikko)

_Över_-sana tulee ruotsin kielestä. Kielihistoriallisesti sama sana esiintyy myös muissa germaanisissa kielissä:
over (englanti), über (saksa)


----------

